# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  What discus fish shops are there still around?

## Fish_ho

I find that most have disappeared!

Justdiscus is gone,
I don't see Roy Khoo in pasir ris anymore...

i'm stuck!

----------


## TanCH

You can go to rainbow fish farm at lim chu kang if you want to get some discus.

----------


## Fish_ho

anyone knows if Solomon from new age happy discus is still selling fishes?

last i checked he's stopped selling fishes but doing fish feeds.

----------


## nicefish

> anyone knows if Solomon from new age happy discus is still selling fishes?
> 
> last i checked he's stopped selling fishes but doing fish feeds.


He said that he was going to Australia doing something about his fishfeed business, not sure if he's back. But his shop at Everton Park has not been opened for some time.

Aquatic Paradiz has also closed...sigh. Anyone knows if the owner is still selling beefheart privately? It's the best.....

----------


## acc

I would recommend shoal haven http://www.shoalhaven.com.sg/ at tiong bahru. Large variety of healthy discus. Bought strains like blue diamond, ocean green, blue turq etc from them and all are doing great. Sells beef heart too  :Smile:

----------


## sglascow

the best shop for discus is 3G fish aquarium in Serangoon central. It's owned by one guy who's won at least 8 trophies for his discus. He's going to Germany soon to enter another competition. This guy seriously knows his stuff. Some of the most beautiful discus i've seen are there. Definately the best i've seen in Singapore.

----------


## benjidog

I went to Shoal Haven yesterday.They just have some new arrivals of Heckel Green discus (wild caught!). Lovely Leopard Snakeskin and Leopards too. Apparently they are fed on Beef heart only. No artifical colouring in their food.
Recommend to take a look before your purchase.

----------


## barmby

My best shop is Chai Discus Farm by ....drum rolling...Chai Koon Seng

Blk 505 AMK Ave 8 #01-2672
Tel: 64592672
Close at 8pm

www.chaidiscus.com.sg

Highest Honour
Germany 4th International Discus Championship 2002
Tank Bred Grand Champion

----------


## benjidog

I agreed with barmby. Chai Discus worth checking out. 
Went to CKS shop yesterday. 
CKS is a Discus specialist. 
Beautiful quality discus with rich vibrant colours. 
Note that Quality fish = quality (read as "slightly higher prices"). 
Nevertheless, there are offers on the smaller "3-3.5" discus ($38 each). 
Great looking leopards of various sizes. 
Definitely worth the visit.
CKS is helpful and friendly.

----------


## sglascow

I still think the 3G Fish aquarium in Serangoon central is the best.

Today I bought a new discus that was on offer. 10$ for a leopard discus. Very big and healthy. It's a great shop over there. 

The best discus shop in Singapore i've seen.

----------


## s9534891b

toa payoh's ag pets store sell discus at $8

----------


## Condor

> He said that he was going to Australia doing something about his fishfeed business, not sure if he's back. But his shop at Everton Park has not been opened for some time.
> 
> Aquatic Paradiz has also closed...sigh. Anyone knows if the owner is still selling beefheart privately? It's the best.....


Heard he now operating a shop at bedok industrial park
address I dont have

As for Aquatic Paradiz 
they moved to Lim Chu Kang
address sorry I dont have also
but I can help asking him when I see him in person this Sunday

----------


## Condor

someone took over Peter choo's shop
its along Upper Changi Rd
quite near to Euno Mrt

----------


## Shrimpong

> Heard he now operating a shop at bedok industrial park
> address I dont have
> 
> As for Aquatic Paradiz 
> they moved to Lim Chu Kang
> address sorry I dont have also
> but I can help asking him when I see him in person this Sunday


Aquatic Paradiz moved to the farm beside Qian Hu. Go in and turn left, go right to the end.

----------


## ChiLLs

> Aquatic Paradiz moved to the farm beside Qian Hu. Go in and turn left, go right to the end.


turn before QH or after? tks

----------


## Shrimpong

on the left side of qian hu

----------


## adolfoi

Hi all, I am looking for wild discus and seem like this year, there are not many. Only manage to grap a few pcs of Heckel from C328 around Apr and then no more. I am actaully looking for wild blue, peru green or Alancer.

----------


## assirac

I think I saw a few Heckels at 3G aquarium in Serangoon just last weekend.

----------


## kiddo

FYI, Roy no longer in Discus.

----------


## Kenng

> I went to Shoal Haven yesterday.They just have some new arrivals of Heckel Green discus (wild caught!). Lovely Leopard Snakeskin and Leopards too. Apparently they are fed on Beef heart only. No artifical colouring in their food.
> Recommend to take a look before your purchase.


I remember Fishio was at the place of Shoal Haven. Change name or sold?

----------


## Kenng

> I still think the 3G Fish aquarium in Serangoon central is the best.
> 
> Today I bought a new discus that was on offer. 10$ for a leopard discus. Very big and healthy. It's a great shop over there. 
> 
> The best discus shop in Singapore i've seen.


$10 for leopard, that is cheap. Where is 3G, any address?

----------


## moni1976

block 253, serangoon central, near to the seragoon bus interchange

----------


## lopkongdex2

hey there is also a discus farm at seletar farmway 1 its quite near to sengkang just take bus 163 from sengkang interchange...they sell a lot of cheap discus over there i bought a gold discus that is quite big for only $10 & some more the uncle can gave you discount up to $9 to $10..you guys should check it out....her a link to my aquarium youtube videos...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi0zk0yck1s

----------


## ZackZhou

The discus farm he is talking about is at faraway 2. For seaview you turn right, the discus farm you turn left. It's a ulu place, the uncle will be happy if a soul makes his way in.  :Smile:  chai discus is just below my hse. The discus I must say are all very healthy. Though it sometimes closes early

----------


## keithtang

> someone took over Peter choo's shop
> its along Upper Changi Rd
> quite near to Euno Mrt


Yes, now is Singa aquarium. They are still selling alot of discus.

----------


## keithtang

> someone took over Peter choo's shop
> its along Upper Changi Rd
> quite near to Euno Mrt


Yes, now is Singa aquarium . Have alot of discus and nice one too.

----------


## keithtang

Yes someone took over Peter shop. 
Now is Singa aquarium. Selling discus too.

----------


## evilfry

anyone knows what is the address for Singa aquarium? thanks!

----------


## jjoesg

Hi..Guys,
Can anyone tell me where can I get beautiful Discus with resonable around western part of singapore beside Qian Hu?

----------


## Condor

There is one just next to Qian Hu
left hand side left hand corner 

328 also got discus at times
beside that there are a few discus farms in Lim Chu Kang area
but you will need a vehicle to help around as some are quite a distance from bus stops

----------


## Fish & Fish

You can try upper changi rd. There is a shop just beside the road (heading from kembangan MRT to geyland rd). The shop is located before the big cross junction. look for patrick.

----------


## Fish_ho

Hi guys,

anyone knows any discus fish shops/farms still around as at 2012/2013?

----------


## barmby

Hello hello. Chai Discus http://www.chaidiscus.com.sg/contact.htm

----------


## allblacks

Today I happened to chance upon Fisco Aquarium - http://www.fisco.com.sg/index.html

Although their website states a variety of species, my observation was that they only sell discus. 
They have a whole room with around 7 or 8 rows of tanks full of discus. Nothing else. 

How to get there : only possible by taxi or car.
Address :
19 Murai Farmway, Singapore 709152
Hotline: (65) 67937 531

Hope all the fellow aquarists who like Discus find this useful.  :Smile:

----------


## acc

3G Aquarium has closed! Sad, another discus shop gone.

----------


## Condor

> 3G Aquarium has closed! Sad, another discus shop gone.


Closed?
I only heard they relocate to seletar farmway area
actual location you need to find out yourself

----------


## Lezzerio

There's a new shop that sells quality discus at very reasonable price!!

You can check it out at:88Discus @ 20 Seletar West Farmway 2
Hp: 90920800
Operating Hours (Mon - Fri) by appointment basis.
(Sat,Sun & PH) 10am - 6pm

----------


## AltumAngelOfSingapore

Is 3G Aquarium still around?

----------

